#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Amigo secreto.. buaa

## _ivy_

Ninguem.. sniff.. sniff.. sniff.. ninguem quer fazer amigo secreto esse ano.. buaaa.. saudades dos tempos de escola.. aquilo era taum divertido.. acho que estou tendo uma crise de idade... aaaaaa... ou meus amigos estao crescendo rapido demais.. snifff.. 

Alguém se anima a fazer um online? o presente pode ser um cartaunzinho do voxcards :-P

----------


## SDM

opa....eu to nessa.....soh q como vai ser o sorteio???????????

PS.: O que eh voxcards??? eh pago??????? eu num quero pagar nada nao...eu vo dar um cartao do charges msm....XD

----------


## _ivy_

> opa....eu to nessa.....soh q como vai ser o sorteio???????????
> 
> PS.: O que eh voxcards??? eh pago??????? eu num quero pagar nada nao...eu vo dar um cartao do charges msm....XD


huahauha.. nao eh pago nao.. www.voxcards.com.br 

e quanto ao sorteio.. da pra usar aquele site (www.amigosecreto.com.br).. ele faz o sorteio e manda por email.. eu fiz uma vez com o pessoal do gults..foi mto mto engraçado..  :Smile:

----------


## demiurgo

tbm quero participar  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

hehe

conta comigo  :Smile: 

[]'s

----------


## PiTsA

heehee boa ivy! 

=D to nessa!

----------


## felco

To nessa hein!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## Bios

Otima idéia Ivy !!!  :Big Grin:  

Eu tb keruuuuu !!!!!


Quando será feito o sorteio ????

----------


## _ivy_

> Quando será feito o sorteio ????


hauha.. essa é uma boa pergunta.. vamo deixa o topico ai por um tempo pra ver quem mais quer participar  :Smile: 

mas é bom definir uma data logo pro pessoal se decidir..

----------


## Arocha

Eu topo.

----------


## pichorra

to nessa
 :Big Grin:  
to com o mesmo problema da _ivy_ :cry:

----------


## Bios

> hauha.. essa é uma boa pergunta.. vamo deixa o topico ai por um tempo pra ver quem mais quer participar 
> 
> mas é bom definir uma data logo pro pessoal se decidir..


Vc viaja sábado que vem, certo ?

Deixa rolar até terça ou quarta da semana que vem ...e fazemos um sorteio quinta ...sexta feira ... pq final de semana nem todo mundo fica on :-) 

To curiosa pra ver como vai ser esse amigo secreto :-)

----------


## smvda

Também to nessa ... mas quero ganhar um garrafão de vinho .... hehe

----------


## agent_smith

Tô nessa tbem!!!

----------


## epf

eu tbm to dentro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Walfredo

Seguinte... tô dentro, onde eu assino?

Não esquecam de colocar meu nominho nus papel aííííí!!!

_ivy_ aquele abraço!

----------


## _ivy_

Ok pessoas, criei o grupo under.friends no amigo secreto do IG... aquele site que eu comentei antes (amigosecreto.com.br) nao funciona direito no mozilla e por isso eu me recuso a usar.. hauhauh.. nao.. serio mesmo.. tinha mta burocracia, ia ser um saco pra todo mundo. 

Bom, a data do sorteio, se todo mundo concordar..vai ser a data que a Bios sugeriu: quinta-feira 16/12/2004. e ai depois a gente combina como vai funcionar a troca de "presentes" e a data :-)

O que eu preciso agora é que todo mundo que vai participar me diga para qual e-mail eu devo mandar o convite para entrar no grupo.. podem me mandar em mp se preferirem. Estarei mandando os convites até um dia antes do sorteio... 

[]'s

----------


## _ivy_

Oiss... 

Mandei agora pouco o convite para o pessoal que me mandou os e-mails por mp.. dos que postaram aqui ainda faltam Arocha e Pichorra mandarem os emails.. 

Pitsa, o seu eu peguei esse do bol que ta no seu perfil.. 

Bios.. o seu foi pro do hotmail, mesmo do msn, aquela hora de tarde eu tava no trabalho e esqueci de anotar.. hehe.. qq coisa eu mudo.. Ah, me passa o do demiurgo depois de novo tbm ;-)

Caso alguém não tenha recebido o e-mail me avisa que eu encaminho de novo, ta? Ah.. e pra quem nao entrou ainda da tempo.. eheheh.. 

Bjos.

----------


## Bios

Oi Ivy  :Smile:  

Já mandei pro teu email o mail do Demi  :Embarrassment: ops: :-)

Já recebi o convite e me inscrevi :-)

----------


## Walfredo

kkkkkkkkkkkk eu tinha esquecido se tava usando nick ou meu nome mesmo hahahahha tive que vir aqui olhar!

 :Big Grin: 

Já tô preenchendo o amigo secreto!

Quem me tirar quero uma Blazer novinha cor azul marinho completa, som, vidros, travas, retrovisor, rodão, dvd e não pode esquecer de mandar a conta pra o underlinux!

Abraços,
Wal.

----------


## felco

eu ja fiz minha lista de presente viu? ja vo avisando que quem me tira vai te que coloca a mao no bolso eh bem aberta pro amigao aqui  :Big Grin:  :roll: :twisted:

----------


## pichorra

eu nao recebi nada!!!
da pra manda ainda ???
axo que é a merda do pop
tenta [email protected]

----------


## Fernando

Legal a ideia, to dentro :D
[email protected]

----------


## _ivy_

Pronto, agora acho que foi pra todo mundo  :Smile: 

Se alguém mais quiser convite posta ai  :Big Grin: 

Lembrando que o sorteio vai ser amanha a noite.. :wink:

----------


## LenTu

> Legal a ideia, to dentro 
> [email protected]


caraio... ele resurgiu das cinzas... !!!!

qto tempo hein pissuka ?


ah eu num vo participar da brincadeira naum... 100 net in kasa... i 100 animo tb... passando por momentos dificeis...  :Evil:

----------


## SDM

> i 100 animo tb... passando por momentos dificeis...


hahuauhuhahua....coitado dele....o feio ta mto carente....tem alguma mulhe ai afim dele???

----------


## LenTu

> hahuauhuhahua....coitado dele....o feio ta mto carente....tem alguma mulhe ai afim dele???


na atual conjuntura... soh mi interessa me amarrar com uma... 

ps: estar apaxonado eh uma merda...  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## LenTu

eu consegui !!!

ela ? ainda naum... 

mas consegui aKAlmar os sentimentos ho ho ho ... 

dexei a paixaum di background... :lol: 

como a propria disse... "vamo curtir... num kero nada serio por enquanto".. 

:twisted:

----------


## Walfredo

Só não pode chorar viu!


Brincadeira, qando o coração dagente se apaixona fica fácil, frágil de se entregar... já diria o grande cantor Daniel

----------


## _ivy_

Entaum LenTu.. vc vai participar entao?? 

Hoje as 22:00 vo aperta u butao la "realizar sorteio" .. vc tem até lá pra se decidir :-P

Já temos 11 participantes.

----------


## _ivy_

tanananm... sorteio realizado.. olhem seus e-mails amanha  :Smile:

----------


## SDM

oueee...ja sei quem eu peguei....como eu faco pra da u presente????  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Bios

> oueee...ja sei quem eu peguei....como eu faco pra da u presente???? ops:


To na mesma dúvida .....

Pior ....a pessoa que eu tirei colocou o nome .. não o nick ....agora que fiquei perdida de uma vez ... ehehehe

Seria legal ... postar aki quem cada um tirou :-)

----------


## PiTsA

meu amigo secreto é muito gente fina! pessoa muito 10!.... conheci ele neste fórum.... ele gosta de linux... quem é...quem é? (hihiihhiihihihhi)

ahh quando será a revelação e o envio dos presentes?

----------


## agent_smith

Bom, eu queria dizer que a pessoa que eu peguei é um(a) moderador(a)...

E, bom, se alguém me pegou de amigo secreto... Alguém deve ter me pegado... Vou dizer o que quero de presente:

Sabem aquele brindes que os caras fazem como propaganda(caneta, agenda, marcador de página)?

Pois é, gostaria de ganhar um brinde desses da empresa onde quem me tirou trabalha...

Que tal?

Abraços

----------


## (Pichorra)

Æ nao lembro se coloquei o nome ou o nick
mas por via das duvidas meu nome é Ricardo C.
e to ferrado vou ter que por a mao no bolso
hauhuahuahuha

----------


## Bios

Gente ... a Ivy me disse que ia viajar ontem ....deve voltar somente depois do Natal .... será que naum era melhor a gente resolver como fazer essa entrega de " presentes " ? 

A gente podia decidir um dia pra entrega de " cartões " e depois a gente posta quem pegou quem ... 

Ou esperamos a Ivy voltar ????

----------


## Plugada

poxa fiquei de fora =( so vendo, tudo bem buááááá

=(

tb nao queria mesmo =S


buáááá claro que queria buáá´eu querooooo

fiquei so babando =~

----------


## felco

tem q entragar qndo tive todo mundo junto ne...

----------


## PiTsA

> tem q entragar qndo tive todo mundo junto ne...


Isso ae.... Bios deixe um dia hora aqui q da revelação.... poderia ser num chat? ou num barzinho seria legal =D

Tadinha da Plugs! :cry: :cry:
Eu mando um cartãozinho pra vc tb....

----------


## Bios

> Postado originalmente por felco
> 
> tem q entragar qndo tive todo mundo junto ne...
> 
> 
> Isso ae.... Bios deixe um dia hora aqui q da revelação.... poderia ser num chat? ou num barzinho seria legal =D
> 
> Tadinha da Plugs! :cry: :cry:
> Eu mando um cartãozinho pra vc tb....


Juntar todo mundo ?? 
Hum ... seria legal né ? O problema é como .... ehehehe

O Bar seria ótimo ehehe pena que cada um mora num canto do Brasil ... ehehe Entaum ....barzinhu ..so se for virtual .. ehehe

A gente poderia tentar se juntar até dia 22 (quarta-feira) depois dissu fica dificil juntar o povo ...

Querem fazer um chat pelo MSN ?? 

Por favor ...quem tiver sugestão posta aiiii  :Smile:

----------


## demiurgo

podemos levar os presente na festa do JIM!!! hahhaha

e entaum?? eu (hehe), convido tdos pra ir lah

q talz?

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Jim?? me apoie!!!! hauahauhauha

----------


## Bios

> podemos levar os presente na festa do JIM!!! hahhaha
> 
> e entaum?? eu (hehe), convido tdos pra ir lah
> 
> q talz?
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
> 
> Jim?? me apoie!!!! hauahauhauha


Putzzz .... é mesmo !!! Tem a festa do Jimm !! ehehe
Esse vai ser o evento UNDER do ano ... ahaha

A gente já vai estar lá .... :-)

Seria no minino divertido fazer a entrega dos presente na festa ...  :Smile:  

O que vcs achamm ???

----------


## Walfredo

Seguinte, já mandei msg pedindo meus presentes se não ganhar o que eu qeuro vou ficar muito tristi!

----------


## felco

Eu moro na capital di sampa

----------


## Walfredo

Bom, eu até gostaria de ir mas... acho que não vou poder porque moro em Recife!

----------


## pichorra

moro em franca 4 horas de sampa

----------


## felco

naum esquece... mas a idea do pitsa eh boa agente faz um chatU q 6 acha dagente usa um knal na brasnet.org?

----------


## SDM

opa, eu vo na festa do Jim tbm....e meu nome eh Rafael....to cadastrado la com esse nome....XD....e eu tbm acho melhoh todos juntos, com a ivy....

e uma dica do meu amigo secreto: ele frequenta o underlinux.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## PiTsA

> e uma dica do meu amigo secreto: ele frequenta o underlinux.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


o meu tb frequenta!!! será que tiramos a mesma pessoa? 8O :roll:

----------


## pichorra

entao que que vai rola???
acho que um chat no msn ate rola em!!
eu to na duvida , qual o criterio para os presentes?

----------


## Bios

> entao que que vai rola???
> acho que um chat no msn ate rola em!!
> eu to na duvida , qual o criterio para os presentes?



A Ivy tinha falado em dar cartaumzinhus virtuais como presente... pq é mais prático ... fácil ...e principalmente ... ehehe barato !!  :Big Grin:  

Acho que ..se alguém é afim de dar algo além disso ...fica por conta de cada um ... ou vcs preferem realmente estipular um valor ??

Qto ao chat ... no msn tem limite de pessoas pro chat ??
Se não tiver ...ok .. vamos fazer por lá mesmo :-)

----------


## demiurgo

acho q a ideia dos e-cards eh a melhor...

embora eu tenha q confessar, q adoraria ganhar uma maq digital nova hehhe d amigo secreto....

hehehe

eu voto nos e-cards...

[]'s

----------


## SDM

> eu voto nos e-cards...


dois

----------


## felco

trez

----------


## agent_smith

Ahhh... Queria um daqueles brindes de fim de ano... Que, afinal, não é a gente que paga... Mas, se tá todo mundo por essas...

Não vou ser diferente...

----------


## pichorra

um monitor novo pra joga gta ia ser bom tambem
mas como sou capenga de grana 
perneta de um bolso 
vai ter que ser e-card 
ou nu maximo um cdzim pirata
de 5 conto$

----------


## agent_smith

Puxa... Queria uma canetinha de brinde... Ninguém se habilita?  :Frown:

----------


## Bios

> Puxa... Queria uma canetinha de brinde... Ninguém se habilita?


Puxa ... não seria ruim ... mas ...tipo ...dependendo de quem vc pegou ..
vc iria gastar muito mais pra enviar a caneta .... hehehe

A menos que vcs queiram enviar cartaumzinhus ... ou brindes por correio ... :-)

A gente ainda tem que decidir qdo vai ser feita a entrega dos presentes ...e como vai ser ... :roll:

----------


## pichorra

vc paga o sedex????

----------


## agent_smith

Por favor... Poupe-me... Carta registrada... Não é nenhum documento de suma importância, não...


Abraços

8)

----------


## Bios

> Por favor... Poupe-me... Carta registrada... Não é nenhum documento de suma importância, não...
> 
> 
> Abraços
> 
> 8)


eheheheh daki a pouco vaum querer sedex 10 pra entregar ehehe 

Feliz daquele que vc pegou .... vai ganhar presentinhu :-)

----------


## agent_smith

Ué... É só fazer a revelação que estarei enviando algum brinde promocional...

E... Pra quando ficou?

----------


## Bios

> Ué... É só fazer a revelação que estarei enviando algum brinde promocional...
> 
> E... Pra quando ficou?


Bom ...

Vamos esperar a Ivy ... certo ?

Ela volta depois do Natal ... :-)

----------


## felco

A pessoa que me tirou comeu bola.......... coloco o codinome o proprio apelido..... ah nao ser que tenha forjado ser outra pessoa eu ja sei quem me tiro.... :?

----------


## demiurgo

naum tem nenhum prob em saber quem t tirou heheh

eu ao menos acho ainda mais divertido heheh

[]'s

----------


## Sukkubus

Ahhhhhhh... eu cheguei tarde  :Frown: 

Ninguém caiu comigo!  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Mas se alguém quiser me dar um presente, eu passo minha listinha... :roll: 

Hehehehe  :Smile:

----------


## felco

> Ahhhhhhh... eu cheguei tarde 
> 
> Ninguém caiu comigo! ops: 
> 
> Mas se alguém quiser me dar um presente, eu passo minha listinha... :roll: 
> 
> Hehehehe


bobo eli ne?

----------


## _ivy_

Oiiiisss................

I'm back  :Smile: 

xaudaaaadee de vcss!!! 

Li todinhos os posts já.. heheheh.. mas e ai, já decidiram alguma coisa por chat ou algo assim??

Tinha que dar um jeito de por a Sukkubus e a Plugada no sorteio tbm neh???

Bom.. aguardo  :Smile: 

bjs!

----------


## pichorra

seila mas ja que passo o natal
rola o sorteio dinovo 
nao tem como???

----------


## demiurgo

poe como se a plugada tirasse a sukkubus e vice-versa heheh

[]'s

----------


## Bios

> poe como se a plugada tirasse a sukkubus e vice-versa heheh
> 
> []'s



ehehehe
Ivy ... quer fazer um novo sorteio ?? 

O problema é juntar todo mundo pra revelação ..... não rola por MSN mesmo ??

----------


## Sukkubus

Ah pessoal, por mim não precisa não, vai dar trabalho  :Smile:  Deixa do jeito que foi feito, no próximo ano eu participo :P

----------


## demiurgo

> Ah pessoal, por mim não precisa não, vai dar trabalho  Deixa do jeito que foi feito, no próximo ano eu participo :P


no way,

jah tem taum pouco mulher aque, se a gente naum prestigiar vcs, dae vaum achar q o povo daque eh esquisito eheheheh...

naum naum... eu ateh voto em um novo sorteio se for o caso heheh, pq eh super simples d resolver tdo  :Smile: 

[]'s

----------


## pichorra

concordo 100% com vc demiurgo
demoro hehehehehehe
e rola o msn 
se nao der trabalho é claro

----------


## felco

sorteia denovo

----------


## SDM

issae...novo sorteio tbm...

----------


## PiTsA

> issae...novo sorteio tbm...


#AGREED

----------


## _ivy_

sim.. sim.. façamos um novo sorteio entao  :Smile: 

Plug, Sukkubus, preciso do e-mail de vcs pra mandar o convite do grupo.

Quanto ao chat no msn.. acho que melhor entao criar uma sala no Terra ou alguma coisa assim.. ate pq fica menos bagunçado.. no nosso ultimo chat no msn eu nao entendia nadinha  :Smile: 

Mas isso entao a gente resolve depois do novo sorteio.. :wink: 

[]'s

----------


## SDM

> sim.. sim.. façamos um novo sorteio entao 
> 
> Plug, Sukkubus, preciso do e-mail de vcs pra mandar o convite do grupo.
> 
> Quanto ao chat no msn.. acho que melhor entao criar uma sala no Terra ou alguma coisa assim.. ate pq fica menos bagunçado.. no nosso ultimo chat no msn eu nao entendia nadinha 
> 
> Mas isso entao a gente resolve depois do novo sorteio.. :wink: 
> 
> []'s


eh q agora eu soh tenho computador aki no trabalho...pq eu to vivendo na casa do meu tio na Praia Grande (praia todo dia....wuhuuu XD)...por isso pra mim vai ser meio complicado dependendo do horario e do dia...
=/

----------


## Bios

> eh q agora eu soh tenho computador aki no trabalho...pq eu to vivendo na casa do meu tio na Praia Grande (praia todo dia....wuhuuu XD)...por isso pra mim vai ser meio complicado dependendo do horario e do dia...
> =/


Acho que a grande maioria aki fica on enquanto esta no trabalho .... salvo algumas pessoas que eu sei ...que ficam on no trampo .... em casa ..... eheheheh

durante o dia é o melhor horário pra fazer o chat :-)

----------


## Sukkubus

Que dia será isso, pessoal? Só vou estar on até amanhã, depois só dia 03...

----------

ihh.. pra mim durante o dia agora eh complicado  :Frown: 
To atolada de coisa pra fazer aqui.. e mta gente envolta..

----------


## demiurgo

pra mim tbm..  :Frown:

----------


## D4rk_Sl4ck

To dentro!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## SDM

> ihh.. pra mim durante o dia agora eh complicado 
> To atolada de coisa pra fazer aqui.. e mta gente envolta..



mas quem eh tu?? ivy, sukkubus, bios ou quem???

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por Anonymous
> 
> ihh.. pra mim durante o dia agora eh complicado 
> To atolada de coisa pra fazer aqui.. e mta gente envolta..
> 
> 
> 
> mas quem eh tu?? ivy, sukkubus, bios ou quem???


eh a _ivy_

[]'s

----------


## Bios

> ihh.. pra mim durante o dia agora eh complicado 
> To atolada de coisa pra fazer aqui.. e mta gente envolta..


]

E ai gente .... 
nosso amigo secreto vai akabar sem revelação ???
:-(

----------


## SDM

> Postado originalmente por Anonymous
> 
> ihh.. pra mim durante o dia agora eh complicado 
> To atolada de coisa pra fazer aqui.. e mta gente envolta..
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> E ai gente .... 
> ...


bom como vai ter novo sorteio (vai neh???) eu peguei o agente_smith...e eu me registrei (sem querer) como Rafael

----------


## _ivy_

> Postado originalmente por Anonymous
> 
> ihh.. pra mim durante o dia agora eh complicado 
> To atolada de coisa pra fazer aqui.. e mta gente envolta..
> 
> 
> 
> mas quem eh tu?? ivy, sukkubus, bios ou quem???


heheh.. eu sim.. passei na corrida e esqueci de logar..  :Frown:

----------


## _ivy_

> bom como vai ter novo sorteio (vai neh???) eu peguei o agente_smith...e eu me registrei (sem querer) como Rafael


Aproveita e arruma lá  :Smile: 
Acho que da pra mudar os dados do cadastro.. 

Mudando de saco pra mala.. quando posso fazer o novo sorteio?

[]'s

----------


## _ivy_

FYI.... 

Pode entrar mais alguém no grupo depois que o sorteio já tiver sido feito?

Não. Para isso seria necessário fazer um novo sorteio e o sistema do Amigo Secreto iG só permite a realização de um sorteio por grupo, para evitar confusões com a mudança de amigo secreto ao realizar outro sorteio.

A melhor solução nesse caso é criar um novo grupo, abandonando o antigo. Todos os participantes deverão então entrar nesse novo grupo, inclusive aquele que havia ficado de fora. 


-----

Ou seja.. todo mundo vai ter que se cadastrar de novo em um novo grupo.. que ainda nao foi criado.. rs.. algum problema pra vcs?

----------


## SDM

nesse caso vc nao pode apagar o grupo e criar otra vez com o msm nome???

----------


## Bios

> Ou seja.. todo mundo vai ter que se cadastrar de novo em um novo grupo.. que ainda nao foi criado.. rs.. algum problema pra vcs?


Oi Ivy ...

Tem gente que daqui a pouco sai de licença ... férias ... a Sukkubus so trabalha até hj .... cria esse grupo novo ... assim cada um já recebe por e mail as instruções :-)

O complicado é juntar o povo todo pra revelar o amigo :-)

----------


## Plugada

Ola

como bios disse, eh verdade eu mesma vou viajar quinta pela manha, entao pra mim nao da mais, =) so volto domingo anoite, se quiserem fazer domingo a noite a revelacao to dentro =** se nao valew mesmo assim, ou entao revela vcs amanha quarta um horario da tarde no msn junta todo mundo um vai convidando outro vai convidando e lota todos, ai entrega e me chama pra ver apenas, Bom veja ai o faz rapido ivy_

beijox Feliz Ano Novo 2005 cheio de saude, paz, amor e tudo de bom.

----------


## _ivy_

Ixi.. considerando que uma grande parte do pessoal vai estar fora nos proximos dias.. acho que eh melhor fazermos o seguinte.. 

Criei o grupo *devnull* no amigo do ig.. vou postar aqui as instruções pra entrar no grupo.. quem já se cadastrou no antigo sabe como fazer.. 
ai o pessoal vai entrando no grupo aos poucos... sem stress.. quando tiver todo mundo lá a gente faz o sorteio e talz..

----------


## _ivy_

FWD: Convite pro novo grupo. 

Você é uma pessoa especial!

Ivy lembrou de você e está te convidando a participar do grupo de amigo secreto devnull, no sistema de Amigo Secreto iG. É super fácil participar e muito divertido.

Com o Amigo Secreto iG, os participantes podem:

* Enviar e-mails para seu amigo secreto
* Enviar e-mails para quem o tirou como amigo secreto
* Enviar e-mail para outros participantes
* Criar uma lista dos presentes que você quer ganhar, que será divulgada para seu amigo secreto 

O organizador do amigo secreto vai escolher uma data para realizar o sorteio, aí todos os participantes receberão um e-mail com o nome de seu amigo secreto.

Não é legal?

Então, o que você está esperando? Para fazer parte do grupo devnull, visite o link abaixo:

http://igshopping.ig.com.br/amigosec...enha=729211263

É grátis.

----------


## Plugada

ola

poxa me direcionou, pra um shopping virtual rsrsr sou pobre n posso
comprar aquilo não, quem me tirar quero algo simples, e vou dar algo simples tb rsss =**


beijoxx

----------


## pichorra

nao entendi , foi criado outro grupo??
se sim como eu entro???

----------


## Plugada

hehehe

foi sim, pichorra acessa o site

http://igshopping.ig.com.br/amigosec...enha=729211263 

cuja senha é essa 729211263
coloca seus dados, e ta cadastrado ai sorteio a ivy_ vê depois, temos que ver o vai ser como presentes, coisa de net gente, nada fora daki =~

beijox

----------


## SDM

> cuja senha é essa 729211263


eita....a bixigera nem me pidiu senha....ja sai entrando com os dados....e dessa vez eu so o SDM....hohohoho.... :lol:

----------


## Bios

Ivy ..

Esse amigo secreto vai ficar só na tentativa ??? :roll:

----------


## PiTsA

> Ivy ..
> 
> Esse amigo secreto vai ficar só na tentativa ??? :roll:


Calma, até o final de 2005 vai sair =D

----------


## _ivy_

> Postado originalmente por Bios
> 
> Ivy ..
> 
> Esse amigo secreto vai ficar só na tentativa ??? :roll:
> 
> 
> Calma, até o final de 2005 vai sair =D


heheheh.. é .. é.. era pra ser de final de ano.. a gente só não sabe de qual ano  :Big Grin:  

Tá faltando uma cambada de gente que postou ae se cadastrar no novo grupo... 

mas ai.. se quiserem fazer o sorteio logo eh so falar que eu clicu lá...

[]'s

----------

